# Hanging fish bowls?



## Kelou4 (Dec 22, 2009)

I've seen these fish bowls floating around Ebay and Amazon, and was just wondering your guys' oponions on them. Hanging fish bowl

I think it looks neat, and would be a real space saver, but it would be difficult to heat. Its dimensions are 11(h) x 11(l) x4.5 (w), and I don't know how many gallons that is. It looks just a little cramped for a betta. Maybe better for some smaller fish, like two or three tetras. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Ya thats too small for a betta , bettas need at lest 2 gallons or bigger and the tetras need at least 5 gallons because their shoaling fish and yes thats how you spell shoal


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I've seen those before and I think they're like .5Gs which is WAY too small for a betta. Like Jayy said, they need at least 2Gs. And it'd be way too small for tetras also.


----------



## Kelou4 (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, that is really small. ._. Ick.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

They have these horrid things here called ula-loops now that are only 1.5 litres! They look a bit like those, but they're far too small for a betta, and they would be hard to heat and clean.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

HATE it. 
The only thing I would put in there is a fake fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They ARE rather stupid looking. Maybe put a plant in it.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Good idea DQ! I little nano planted tank for maybe some shrimp! i couldnt imagine you would have to change the water to to often for the shrimp... i donno. But i would never put a betta in there.


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

My friends roomate had those - even had a betta in there.

I came back about 2 months later and there was no fish. I'm not sure how often she changed the water, but needless to say, the fish was long gone before then.


----------



## Katana (Dec 27, 2009)

ya know, it looks alright. same size as my starter tank.

But that hole in the top is sooo risky.. *jump* *splat*


----------



## 3ltonWorri3s (Dec 22, 2009)

*I agree with Katana. It does look cool, but you guys are right. It would be hard to clean, and way to small...*


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

i'm sorry but personally i think they look kinda dumb... thats just my opinion though


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

My brother got one of the hang on the wall tanks for christmas a couple years ago,meybe longer.(this is wen i had no idea about how to care properly for them) The tank got really dirty real quick. wen i learned a little about bettas i tried a little filter. didnt help at all and it was hard to get it just right so the outflow would flow back into the tank. So i made my brother move the betta to a differnt tank.(cant recall what i moved him to becuz it was a long time ago)

Anyways, in my experience, they are not sutable for bettas or any fish.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Katana said:


> ya know, it looks alright. same size as my starter tank.
> 
> But that hole in the top is sooo risky.. *jump* *splat*


I saw that happen online, actually. The betta jumped out of the hole, but landed in their dog's water bowl underneath. :roll:


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

really? where?


----------

